# Record? 50 Fares Without a Tip...



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am one short of 50 rides and the word tip hasn't even been uttered in my car. My driver rating is 4.9 and i'm sure the reason it isn't a 5 wasn't my fault. I was late because the PAX had pinned herself on the on ramp to the freeway about 2 miles from her actual location.
Uber X drivers, how many rides in a row have you given without a single tip?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I am one short of 50 rides and the word tip hasn't even been uttered in my car. My driver rating is 4.9 and i'm sure the reason it isn't a 5 wasn't my fault. I was late because the PAX had pinned herself on the on ramp to the freeway about 2 miles from her actual location.
> Uber X drivers, how many rides in a row have you given without a single tip?


....I have a tip for you. Stop worrying about tips. Just drive....cautiously, courteously and without being overly conversant or subtlety arrogant.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....I have a tip for you. Stop worrying about tips. Just drive....cautiously, courteously and without being overly conversant or subtlety arrogant.


LOL that's great advice but i'm already all those things. And no i don't expect or worry about tips too much, it was just a topic of conversation so thanks for your advice DICK!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL that's great advice but i'm already all those things. And no i don't expect or worry about tips too much, it was just a topic of conversation so thanks for your advice DICK!


...no arrogance there. I have more advice for you........


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

This is my logic...
1) if you are bothered by how much you are making without tips, see number 2
2) find something that pays more, pays differently, and/or makes you happier. then quit Uber and do that.
3) if you can not find something else, realize that the market is saying you are not worth more.
4) accept number 3 or work to change what you're worth in the marketplace

Now how is my logic wrong?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Again, it was just a topic of conversation. You should notice that i didn't put it under the complaints section. I don't expect tips and i don't get upset if i don't get tips and it doesn't change my service or attitude, however i know if i was on the other end i would definitely tip. As a rule of thumb i tip at least 20% when it's a tipping situation 10-15% if the service was horrible. 
I am a person who tips often. Some people aren't hence the difference in opinion. 
Oh and the logic is pretty accurate except when you have a 4.9 rating then that says something about the service doesn't it? That's good enough for me.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Again, it was just a topic of conversation. You should notice that i didn't put it under the complaints section. I don't expect tips and i don't get upset if i don't get tips and it doesn't change my service or attitude, however i know if i was on the other end i would definitely tip. As a rule of thumb i tip at least 20% when it's a tipping situation 10-15% if the service was horrible.
> I am a person who tips often. Some people aren't hence the difference in opinion.
> Oh and the logic is pretty accurate except when you have a 4.9 rating then that says something about the service doesn't it? That's good enough for me.


Whew....thank God it is good enough for you. I feel better.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Whew....thank God it is good enough for you. I feel better.


LOL, you're one of those guys. I get it. Get a life, find something more constructive to do rather then putting down others postings on a message board.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, you're one of those guys. I get it. Get a life, find something more constructive to do rather then putting down others postings on a message board.


....ahhh, so refreshing to see yet another newbie know it all....and one with such a rapier like wit, to boot.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

hahaha.. it seems like these forums are either full of newbies and hardened uber drivers.. i feel like I'm becoming the latter the more I see posts from newbies who don't scan the existing threads first before making a new one.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

+1. Another board I frequent has a feature I like. If you start a new thread it automatically compares the title to existing threads. 
It only takes a moment or two to run a search on the topic or question you have before starting yet another tipping/rate cut/famous passenger/insurance/rating etc. thread on this forum.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberOne said:


> hahaha.. it seems like these forums are either full of newbies and hardened uber drivers.. i feel like I'm becoming the latter the more I see posts from newbies who don't scan the existing threads first before making a new one.


I know what you mean


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, you're one of those guys. I get it. Get a life, find something more constructive to do rather then putting down others postings on a message board.


.....stick with Uber Jax-Off....he knows all.


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I drove 145 trips BEFORE I got a tip! All of a sudden I've been getting the occasional tip! 10 dollar tip today even. 4.91 start rating.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my first tip last night woohoooo! Under a $5 fare and i got a $4 tip. I was very appreciative.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> This is my logic...
> 1) if you are bothered by how much you are making without tips, see number 2
> 2) find something that pays more, pays differently, and/or makes you happier. then quit Uber and do that.
> 3) if you can not find something else, realize that the market is saying you are not worth more.
> ...


*Facilitating the tip is a biggie.* For example IF restaurants didn't include the tip option on the credit card they'd eventually lose their staff. Many LESS people would tip because it's NOT EASY to dig out the wallet. It's much more sanitary on a credit card slip.

Just because riders don't peel out the greenbacks from their wallets doesn't mean they don't want to tip or the driver isn't worth a tip. It's just not convenient to do so. When the fare ends it's blow and go time for the pax. They don't have time to be dinking around with the whole exercise. If they can sum it up on the app end that would at least make it as easy as the rest of the process.

Uber customers on the whole are tight asses in most places. I get anywhere from 1 tip (usually measly anyway) out of every 30 pax. Sometimes more, often less.
*
With Lyft I get an approx. 1 out of 2 pax as tippers!!!!!* There is your difference. *Facilitation. *


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I am one short of 50 rides and the word tip hasn't even been uttered in my car. My driver rating is 4.9 and i'm sure the reason it isn't a 5 wasn't my fault. I was late because the PAX had pinned herself on the on ramp to the freeway about 2 miles from her actual location.
> Uber X drivers, how many rides in a row have you given without a single tip?


They seem to come when you least expect them. One week last month I got more than $50.00 in tips. Then I'll go an entire month without any. Total luck of the draw. I can't explain it. Airport runs seem to give me the best chance I've noticed.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Facilitating the tip is a biggie.* For example IF restaurants didn't include the tip option on the credit card they'd eventually lose their staff. Many LESS people would tip because it's NOT EASY to dig out the wallet. It's much more sanitary on a credit card slip.
> 
> Just because riders don't peel out the greebacks from their wallets doesn't mean they don't want to tip or the driver isn't worth a tip. It's just not convenient to do so. When the fare ends it's blow and go time for the pax. They don't have time to be dinking around with the whole exercise. If they can sum it up on the app end that would at least make it as easy as the rest of the process.
> 
> ...


I agree, if the option to tip was built into the app it would be much more convenient for the pax and i believe we would see more. I can tell some riders (older crowd) are very confused about not tipping. I had a couple of pax say as much. They almost feel bad or guilty so i try to let them off the hook by telling them not to worry about it. In my opinion if someone wants to tip you they will tip you no matter what anyone else says. Who is going to stop them it's their money?
I also believe that Uber will integrate tipping into the app at some point. Don't know how far down the road or how much of the market they want to capture before they make such a move but i think it will come some day. Don't know if i'll be around to see it though.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Most customers don't seem to tip and find it awkward, especially using an app that advertises to be a cashless transaction. See why riders might be conflicted with the cash tip. They want the hassle free ride. Pulling out cash for a tip is a hassle.


----------



## GeoffreyCoffee (Nov 12, 2014)

everyone complains too much. I got a tip last night and it was like my 22nd ride.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I agree, if the option to tip was built into the app it would be much more convenient for the pax and i believe we would see more. I can tell some riders (older crowd) are very confused about not tipping. I had a couple of pax say as much. They almost feel bad or guilty so i try to let them off the hook by telling them not to worry about it. In my opinion if someone wants to tip you they will tip you no matter what anyone else says. Who is going to stop them it's their money?
> I also believe that Uber will integrate tipping into the app at some point. Don't know how far down the road or how much of the market they want to capture before they make such a move but i think it will come some day. Don't know if i'll be around to see it though.


There really should be a NO MATCH option for Uber drivers and with pax too, like the Lyft platform supposedly has.

Then if drivers didn't like their non-tipping pax or problem pax they could just scratch 'em off their list of matchups permanently.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

GeoffreyCoffee said:


> everyone complains too much. I got a tip last night and it was like my 22nd ride.


The primary complaint with Uber drivers is the low net on low end fares, which a simple tip feature would go a long way to resolve.

There is just no way to make $ doing net $2.40 to driver rides (or whatever close number is out there in other places.) Even a buck or 2 goes a LONG way on the pay ratio and turns a loser fare into a semi-justifiable one.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Airport runs generally give the best chance of getting a gratuity.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL, you're one of those guys. I get it. Get a life, find something more constructive to do rather then putting down others postings on a message board.


Worchester Sauce is a well-known member; a well-known dick. Truth is that we should be tipped for the service that we provide. Cabbies get tipped at least 50% of the time and all you hear from the pax is how crappy their service is. The problem is that Uber disincentivizes tipping in 3 ways: first, they blatantly say tipping is not necessary. 2nd, they don't allow it through the app (though even on Lyft, my average tip per ride is a paltry $0.75). 3rd, they go after the cheap crowd, especially college students and make them believe through marketing that rides should be as cheap as possible. That having been said, I have received several $20 cash tips from Uber riders, though usually as a result of my going out of the way to return something to them that they left in my car. When I drove Uber, I did not expect tips because I knew most wouldn't tip, so I just drove rides that would be profitable on their own, concentrating on flat rate airport trips and surge above 1.5x, if one of those 2 criteria were not met, I logged off. Also, I severely down rated non-tippers on general principle.


----------

